# Just introducing myself



## poppa_cracker (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi guys! I just wanted to take a second and introduce myself to this board. I am a national level competitive bodybuilder who has been in the game for awhile. I am a moderator on another bodybuilding board. I have an extensive medical background. And I hope I can be a good source of info for some and learn a little bit from others myself.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 24, 2013)

poppa_cracker, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 24, 2013)

welcome!!


----------



## Stfuandlift (Jul 24, 2013)

Welcome to the board cracker


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 24, 2013)

Welcome here!  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DaMaster (Jul 24, 2013)

Welcome aboard! Always good to have experienced peeps around.


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 24, 2013)

Welcome aboard bro


----------



## Sherk (Jul 24, 2013)

Welcome bro


----------



## brazey (Jul 24, 2013)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## kboy (Jul 24, 2013)

Welcome amigo!


----------



## charley (Jul 24, 2013)

_*

Welcome !!!
*_


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Welcome to the forum bro. I think you should consider a good quality BCAA supplement as well as a quality protein supplement as well as a good l Arginine supplement.


----------



## hansel2010 (Jul 28, 2013)

we will apreciated thanks you and welcome !!


----------



## stevekc73 (Jul 30, 2013)

Welcome aboard poppa_cracker!


----------



## sneedham (Jul 30, 2013)

Welcome bro

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ashoprep1 (Aug 13, 2013)

Welcome


----------

